# Top-end rattle



## canadianranger70 (Jul 7, 2008)

I have 160 000 kms on my 3.5 Altima SE and have a rattle that sounds like a cam/timing chain or tensioner. Noise only present when engine is NOT under load. Its very annoying! It's coming from the "back" of the engine (closest to the driver) and want to know if this is a known problem with these engines? What's the fix? Thanks for your input.


----------

